# Apivar mite strips in 8-frame medium hives - how many strips needed?



## jkingqm (Apr 13, 2015)

My instructions for the number of Apivar mite strips needed say one strip per 5 frames of bees. It then says 2 strips per hive body. Does that count apply to 8-frame medium hives?

I have 8-frame medium hives with three boxes per hive. The top box has honey only. So would I need eight Apivar strips for each hive?


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

30 medium frames is about the same volume as 20 deep frames.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## jkingqm (Apr 13, 2015)

I have 3x8=24 medium frames in my brood boxes. The honey frames in top box are never harvested but left for overwintering. So do I still need 2 Apivar strips per box, which is 6 per hive?


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

If top box is all honey the strips will do you no good, they have to be hung in the brood chamber, watch the daily temps just cant recall what max temps are for apivar, I'd hang 2 in each hive body, its a contact type of mite treatment, make sure you have them in the brood chamber, good luck


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

a ten frame deep is about 2 eight frame mediums.
So I put one strip per box of bees, varying front/back/middle right/left side but trying to put where the bees are heavy. It sounds like you know not to sell the honey if in hive during treatment.


----------



## jkingqm (Apr 13, 2015)

3 mediums are about the same size as two deeps. 24/5=4.8, so going with 5 strips per hive, with 2 spaced out through the brood areas in 2 boxes, with the 5th strip in the honey-only box just so I won't have no strip in that box. Sound okay? Thank you all.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

The way I do the math, you only need 3 strips in a hive with 3 eight frame medium boxes. so 5 would be overtreatment.


----------



## jkingqm (Apr 13, 2015)

RudyT, each box has 8 frames, hive has 3 boxes. 3x8=24. If you are only counting two boxes (not counting the one with just honey) you get 2x8=16. Then 16/5=3.2. According to this you would go ahead with 4 strips in that case. Page 7 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gznb-oklYHdpHCl9w&sig2=Q_dczKum1Pcu3h-lqPdFUg


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

The difference we are getting is because I am adjusting for the difference between medium and deep frames. The 1 strip per 5 frames is for 5 deep frames(which is the equivalent of 8 medium frames). Thanks for sharing the link -- I think thisFAQ is more comprehensive than what I had read earlier.


----------



## jkingqm (Apr 13, 2015)

RudyT said:


> The difference we are getting is because I am adjusting for the difference between medium and deep frames. .


OH! I didn't think of that! Hmmmm. Thanks.


----------

